# deficiency?



## noneedforalarm (Jan 11, 2009)

do not know the ph....using filtered water and watering every 24 hours or so and feeding every 4 days.the plant is 9 weeks old still in veg.can anyone tell what this is?it doesnt exactly look like the plant is eating itself here...i mean that could be it,but im not sure...looks more like a deficiency to me.thanks for checking.
PS>also the tips are light brown and on the leaf opposite of this if got a brownish/greyish spot forming in the middle.
oh and dont mind the dead leaf above...somehow it got damaged...*damn kids*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like a little nute burn to me.imo


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks duck...i didnt think it was nute burn due to the fact i have been feeding once a week until recently...the plant was eating itself mad when i fed once a week.so i bumped it up to every 4 days the past 2 feedings,also i do most of my watering through the bottom of the planter to reduce the possibility of nute burn,im using some pre nuted soil on my first run and had a run in with nute burn immediately so figured this the best way to go...would you say the plants get nutes through bottom watering.i assumed they did and went with 1 week nice feed and the watering every 24 hours gave them the lil bit they needed until they started eating themselves which in turn made me start feeding every 4 days.make sense?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 11, 2009)

bump for bottom watering.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

It should not make any difference on how you feed it. Nute burn has to do with the amount of nutes they have been absorbed by the roots not on your method of feeding. I think the major advantage of bottom feeding is no algae on the top of the media and no little knats.jmo


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

What kind of filtered water are you using? Some types of filters leave unwanted salts in them after filtering


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 11, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> It should not make any difference on how you feed it. Nute burn has to do with the amount of nutes they have been absorbed by the roots not on your method of feeding. I think the major advantage of bottom feeding is no algae on the top of the media and no little knats.jmo


ok lemme try to reword this...i stopped watering on top to prevent nute burn,i started on the bottom to avoid feeding.i started on the bottom as a way around feeding just to get it water.follow me? now i assume since the water has to travel through the soil to get to the roots its still releasing nutes no matter bottom or top,but it seems you release more by watering up top instead of bottom.just not as much nutes being released on the bottom,seeing is how the plant was still eating itself.i understand what nute burn.cant wait until i start working in order to get nutrient free soil  will make this so much easier.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 11, 2009)

some water station crap with like 8 diff filtering steps...not entirely sure...next fill up i will document there filtering process.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> some water station crap with like 8 diff filtering steps...not entirely sure...next fill up i will document there filtering process.


 


I tried one of those water stations. After getting home I put my ppm meter in the water. There waters' ppm was higher than just the regular tap water. I didn't use it on my plants


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 11, 2009)

i do not understand the ppm deal...would you mind giving a short course for me? haha...like its point with growing chronic?


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 11, 2009)

what kind nutes you use? was it guanos?  

ethier.. yeah it was little too much  but that's alright,...  its just little burn..
oh btw.... how close you have the MH light on your mojos?  maybe heat issue?   IDK... have you raise the lights yet?    you can use books or case for clones to be closer to the MH or flours. lights will work good..  I notice your flours lights has cover lid on..  take lid cover off for extra lumen


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 11, 2009)

i was thinking about using the guano actually,but in reality now that its lookin like its burnt due to the tips being burnt i think im going to save the guano for a nute free soil on my clones once there of age.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> i do not understand the ppm deal...would you mind giving a short course for me? haha...like its point with growing chronic?





 In this case you are measuring the electric conductivity or EC of the water. And ppm is just a measurement term. This is a measurement of the amount of salts in the water. Plain water that has a high ppm reading has a lot of unwanted salts that your plant does not need and takes away from the amount of nutes you could add. That is why distilled or RO water is recommended when water plants.

For growing Chonic benefits of LOWER PPMS in plain water means more nutes you can feed the plant. More nutes means bigger and healthier plants which in turns makes more and better buds, which gets you more stone on just a little.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 11, 2009)

word up,thank you for that and that reminds me RO is the main filtering process for there water.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 13, 2009)

on this same picture the problem is getting worse,it is slowly going up the plant now and is consuming the bottom leaves.i have not fed the plant since 5 days from now.any ideas? the new growth is amazing though everything looks fine up top.
EDIT: here are some new pics...the one leaf you can see the diff no prob from last pic up top.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 13, 2009)

bump for the update

also if you take the first picture up top and the last picture in the update put em side to side,and you can see it getting worse.the leaf with the rip in it.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 14, 2009)

really?noone can touch it?ive read and viewed numerous sites and books on deficiency and i can relate to some but dont wanna go od on something i "think" it is.


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 14, 2009)

I am having the same issue.Mine started when I listened to a friend and added 2x the bloom(I use General Hydroponics bloom,grow,micro)it seems to start taking over the older fan leaves(yellow,brown/grey spots,tips burnt then eventualy the whole leaf gets burnt from the outside in.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 14, 2009)

you need to get your ph on.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 14, 2009)

*IMO you need to have your PH under control (one of the single most important things) or at least know where your PH is at, you should be between 6.5 - 7.0 and your soil should be the same. It is almost impossible to determine what deficiency you have unless your PH is in the zone, most of the problems I see on this site is ALWAYS a PH problem*

*I water at 6.5 - 6.8 and just found my soil runoff is 5.8 (to low for soil) and I have a couple spots like yours on my leaves (I am guessing because the PH is a little low). When I make my concoction for the ladies my ph drops down to 4.0 - 4.3 (way to low) so if you aren't checking you PH then you should. I will be starting a thread on bringing up your ph in soil tonight when my Dolmite Lime gets here - what kind of soil do you use?

If you have nute block because your PH is off (this is what it looks like IMO) then you have a deficiency of something, because the plant can't eat...

*


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 14, 2009)

no doubt thanks andy and bubble...but here is the strange thing(unless this is how it works)...ive been watering with the same water for about a month now and the problem just arose.thats why i took it for nute burn at first with over feeding,but i dunno im just a nub in the learning process.ive read the ph in your water dictates the ph in the soil...if so then you see the first argument about the using the same water for a month.clearly im lost but the second round i will no doubt make you guys proud...im sure of it haha thanks.


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 14, 2009)

i use fox farm soil ph 8.5,water ph 6.5-6.8 EVERY TIME,NO EXCEPTIONS.PH not a problem here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 15, 2009)

now that i know my soil has less than 1-1-1 for nutes(almost nuteless)i know its a deficiency,also the fact that its starting from the bottom up gave it away as well.on the yellowing of the leaves,the stems on the leaves have turned well lighter than the yellow of a banana pretty much neon yellow.thats the limbs and the leaves.the leaves have crumpled up and died and the limbs are bright yellow.pretty lame.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 15, 2009)

yo im really buggin,and i hate to be a menace and i know it probably isnt that bad,but i need some help.this is my first grow and id hate to be persuaded not to grow because my big girl crapped on me cause of my inability to grow.if this girl goes like i said ill probably never grow again.it takes to long for what im trying to do.some might not agree but it makes life alot easier.


----------

